# New HD Channels!



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I keep seeing "new" channels pop up in the 6000 series (just repeats of what already exists in the 300 series)... My guess is Dish is counting these towards the 150 year end number :lol: 

Why do they do that? I finally have what I don't want locked, then the same channels pop up...  

Oh, maybe they're 1080P! :hurah:


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

I thought they were going to be in the 4200's ?


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

I think these are temporary remaps of the MPEG2 HDs. They yank the old ones from non-MPEG4 receivers, prompting them to call. An appointment is scheduled, but they are told to tune to the 6000s in the meantime.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bingo ... the 6200's are for MPEG2 receivers. The 9400's versions are being systematically marked "ViP Receiver Only". Having the 6200's available is the last chance for MPEG2 only customers to get their upgrades done before all content is lost.


----------



## HDftw (Jul 12, 2008)

Aww, you got me excited with New HD channels


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

So if the 9000's are MPEG4 and 6000's are MPEG2, what are the low numbered 300's? Switching back and forth there is no PQ difference.



James Long said:


> Bingo ... the 6200's are for MPEG2 receivers. The 9400's versions are being systematically marked "ViP Receiver Only". Having the 6200's available is the last chance for MPEG2 only customers to get their upgrades done before all content is lost.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

tcatdbs said:


> So if the 9000's are MPEG4 and 6000's are MPEG2, what are the low numbered 300's? Switching back and forth there is no PQ difference.


Most of the HD 300's are mapdown's of the 9000's. So in fact you are viewing the 9000's.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And to complete the confusion ... the 9400's in question that are also appearing in the 6200's are STILL MPEG2 in the 9400's ... they are just marked "ViP Receiver Only".

In other words, the 9400 feed _*is*_ the 6200 feed _*is*_ the mapped down feed. There shouldn't be any PQ difference as they are the exact same feed. The difference is in how the channels are labeled.

Once the 6200's go away the feeds will be converted to "true" MPEG4.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I really hope there are some new channels in the next few weeks. Spike HD and FX HD would be great. I wonder how long it will take to migrate all the MPEG2 HD to MPEG4 because I'm sure that alone will provide a good chunk more of space.


----------

